# Hot Bikini Chicks



## Arnold (May 4, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## KentDog (May 4, 2010)

Holy shit! Those girls are all 10's! Nice find!!!


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 4, 2010)




----------



## KentDog (May 4, 2010)

The Situation said:


>


Perhaps you will find this more to your liking:





YouTube Video


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 4, 2010)

KentDog said:


> Perhaps you will find this more to your liking:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That was uncalled for


----------



## soxmuscle (May 4, 2010)

Girl on the left.  Hot.


----------



## maniclion (May 5, 2010)

eh, run of the mill in Hawaii, check out these full figured gorgeous Hawaii women






YouTube Video


----------



## MarCn (May 5, 2010)

nice hot chicks


----------



## obb4d (May 5, 2010)

is there any point of wearing those tiny bikini's?? i like though.

anyone know what the song is? or what kind of music it is?

But how about doing this??


----------



## Arnold (May 5, 2010)

obb4d said:


> is there any point of wearing those tiny bikini's??



well, I think so since they're competing in a bikini contest.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 5, 2010)

How am I to JO to this when they're wearing those friggin bikinis and not going down on each other?


----------



## maniclion (May 5, 2010)

soxmuscle said:


> Girl on the left.  Hot.


I'm pretty sure that is all one girl in Kent's video.....


----------



## country1911 (May 5, 2010)




----------



## Mudge (May 6, 2010)

Noice


----------

